# is everyone entitled to the state pension? regardless of income, investments, cash?



## duffsaw (12 Jan 2011)

hi,

is everyone entitled to the state pension? regardless of income, investments, cash on deposit, etc?

any and all help appreciated

regards,

duffsaw


----------



## Welfarite (13 Jan 2011)

Try posting in Welfare and Benefits forum


----------



## boaber (13 Jan 2011)

State Pension (Transition)

State Pension Contributory)

State Pension (Non-Contributory)


----------



## Protocol (13 Jan 2011)

duffsaw said:


> hi,
> 
> is everyone entitled to the state pension? regardless of income, investments, cash on deposit, etc?
> 
> ...


 

NO.

Contributory SP depends on your PRSI record.

Non-contributory SP is means-tested.


----------



## ajapale (13 Jan 2011)

Moved from  Pensions to Welfare and State Benefits forum.

Please post in the correct forum.  Pensions is for occupational and private pension schemes only.


----------



## Bronte (14 Jan 2011)

There are two state pensions.

Contributory means you have paid stamps/prsi all your life and are entitled to it no matter how wealthy you are.

Non-contributory means you have no stamps/prsi and you can only have very little assets and will be means tested in order to get the pension.  Your own home is not counted as an asset.


----------

